# Online block 2x2x2 trainer



## DrKorbin (Sep 14, 2014)

Cannot into block building? This trainer will help you (I hope).

Select level (the more is the level, the more moves you need to build 2x2x2 block), it will give you the scramble. Try to solve it optimally. Press "Solve" and it will give you the right answer.

http://cubegrass.appspot.com/block_trainer/

Feedback is strongly encouraged.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice! 
It would be even nicer if it could show more than one (possibly every) optimal solution.


----------



## G2013 (Sep 14, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Renslay (Sep 14, 2014)

Seems nice and simple!
I like porkynator's idea, show different solutions and/or every optimal solutions if there are more.


----------



## Cubo largo (Sep 14, 2014)

Fantastic! I get stuck in level 4, but I'm not even in my final shape. Sebastianos idea would be nice, hope to see it realized soon!


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok, done.

Btw, stats for optimal alg counts:



Spoiler





```
1 moves:
1: 9, 
2 moves:
1: 90, 
3 moves:
1: 774,  2: 78
4 moves:
1: 5640,  2: 1119,  3: 260,  4: 111,  5: 18,  6: 18,  8: 3
5 moves:
1: 25014,  2: 10197,  3: 4250,  4: 2157,  5: 1152,  6: 638,  7: 342,  8: 201,  9: 116,  10: 48,  11: 24,  12: 25,  16: 12,  21: 6
6 moves:
1: 37026,  2: 25596,  3: 17106,  4: 12735,  5: 9456,  6: 6919,  7: 5232,  8: 3909,  9: 2974,  10: 2271,  11: 1842,  12: 1392,  13: 1044,  14: 861,  15: 542,  16: 504,  17: 414,  18: 392,  19: 312,  20: 258,  21: 170,  22: 144,  23: 120,  24: 81,  25: 54,  26: 45,  27: 72,  28: 45,  29: 12,  30: 18,  31: 18,  32: 18,  33: 6,  34: 18,  35: 12,  36: 3,  37: 12,  44: 3
7 moves:
1: 1002,  2: 1707,  3: 2054,  4: 2508,  5: 2538,  6: 2984,  7: 3150,  8: 3060,  9: 3164,  10: 3105,  11: 2982,  12: 2889,  13: 2874,  14: 2661,  15: 2490,  16: 2445,  17: 2178,  18: 2105,  19: 1860,  20: 1908,  21: 1572,  22: 1638,  23: 1422,  24: 1281,  25: 1224,  26: 1083,  27: 1094,  28: 810,  29: 780,  30: 750,  31: 600,  32: 804,  33: 482,  34: 468,  35: 468,  36: 438,  37: 318,  38: 291,  39: 412,  40: 294,  41: 324,  42: 324,  43: 228,  44: 237,  45: 146,  46: 192,  47: 186,  48: 174,  49: 66,  50: 108,  51: 156,  52: 66,  53: 60,  54: 87,  55: 72,  56: 60,  57: 48,  58: 60,  59: 36,  60: 30,  61: 24,  62: 42,  63: 24,  64: 24,  65: 54,  66: 18,  67: 18,  68: 36,  69: 12,  70: 18,  71: 12,  72: 12,  73: 6,  75: 6,  76: 6,  77: 12,  78: 6,  79: 6,  80: 12,  90: 6,  91: 6,  95: 6,  98: 3,  99: 6,  100: 9,  106: 3
8 moves:
16: 3,  20: 3,  22: 6,  34: 3,  40: 3,  45: 6,  49: 6,  51: 12,  53: 12,  57: 6,  58: 3,  59: 12,  60: 15,  62: 6,  63: 24,  64: 12,  66: 12,  67: 12,  68: 6,  69: 6,  70: 3,  71: 6,  73: 12,  74: 12,  75: 12,  76: 6,  77: 6,  78: 6,  79: 12,  80: 18,  82: 12,  84: 3,  85: 6,  86: 6,  87: 6,  90: 6,  91: 6,  92: 6,  94: 6,  95: 18,  96: 6,  98: 6,  100: 12,  101: 6,  105: 2,  107: 6,  109: 6,  110: 6,  113: 6,  114: 6,  116: 6,  118: 18,  120: 6,  121: 6,  125: 6,  126: 6,  127: 6,  130: 6,  131: 6,  132: 6,  133: 12,  139: 12,  143: 6,  148: 15,  150: 6,  151: 6,  152: 9,  153: 2,  157: 6,  159: 6,  172: 3,  262: 6,  285: 2
```




That means that, for example, among all states that can be solved in 4 moves 5640 states have only one optimal algorithm, 1119 have two optimal algorithms, 260 have three and so on.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 16, 2014)

Update:

Added another task. You have already built 2x2x2 block and want to expand it to 2x2x3 block.

PS: While every 2x2x2 block can be built in 8 moves, there is one possible situation of 2x2x3 block that can be built in 9 moves, it is with 2 flipped edges: U F2 D2 R D2 F2 U' D' B. I didn't include 9 level for this task because of consistency with the first task.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 16, 2014)

I can into block building about as much as Poland can into space. Very nice app though, will get some practise on this


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 17, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I can into block building about as much as Poland can into space. Very nice app though, will get some practise on this



You remind me of Poland ball... Or doge


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 1, 2014)

Update: several new tasks concerning Roux blockbuilding. Please let me know what you think about it. Also you can request new tasks, and maybe I will implement them.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Nov 5, 2014)

I may not be 100% unbiased, but I think a 3D cube view using RoofPig would be a lot easier to visualize.

It should also be very easy to set up, at least with help from the RoofPig author.


----------



## deadcat (May 24, 2016)

Apologies for the necro, but I just discovered this thanks to a youtube video and some other comments here on the forums.
This is very useful for training, especially when combined with a full solver such as http://laire.fi/jarcs/
Thanks for creating it!


----------



## Jlvs2run (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you for providing your interesting block trainer, which is very helpful for Roux.


----------

